

Design Roundtable: WeekPlan - sgdesign
http://blog.folyo.me/design-roundtable-weekplan/

======
sgdesign
Here's the original thread on HN where I asked if anybody needed design
advice:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3548461>

It took me 131 days, but I finally came through!

------
ryoma0421
Extremely helpful to understand Web app design. @SachaGreif is one of the best
Designer/Entrepreneur who share his learning freely.

